# Who's Ready?



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Man, Could this Winter last any Longer?!?!? We havn't even made it to February yet...Seems like we've had way tooo many Dreary, Cold, Rainy days...

Who's Ready to go Tarpon fishin'?


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Ive been ready to catch a tarpon for about 3 years now


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Slowly getting ready. Got a couple reels at the shop now getting checked out. Just got back my seeker rods which I had gimbals installed on. Next step will be spooling everthing with fresh line. Thinking of putting spectra on at least one reel.


-Mike.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm always ready. I would rather be frying in the sun off High Island than freezing any day.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

me dos


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Jake,
Give me a call when you get the chance.
979-240-9999


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

just to rub it in a little I'm heading out again this weekend to islamorada where there are plenty of tarpon hanging around the bridges. Last week we went 2 for 4 on tarpons up to 100lbs freelining live jumbo shrimp/crab/pilchards.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I am so sick and tired of this weather I am about to go nuts. I am SOOOOOOOOO ready for summer and tarpon to show up. I have allready riged about 30 **** pops and have all kinds of leaders made up so now all I need is for the water to warm up so I can start.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well last summer was my first time to try for the tarpon so im learning we go kings sharks and others but no tarpon i hope to hook up this summer wish me luck--o by the way yes i really really ready


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

3-1/2 months and counting!


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Well Scott, I believe you just summed up my life as well, Its all about the changing of the seasons and the new fin or fowl it brings with it. And when all else falls through women and booze!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Couple More Tarpon Pic*

When is WARM gonna get here...


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

c-hook & i just got back from Los Suenos, Costa Rica a week ago...but i'm back to think'n about them poons...

c-hook had a fight with a BIG body wrapped black marlin for 3hrs 40mins before the leader went... pretty impressive

we caught some big dorado to 75lbs , sails to 125lbs, blues to 450lbs and the black was estimated at >500lbs.

i'll post some pics if i get a chance and figure out how to resize them...

tight lips & lines,
finatical


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

You don't age a day when ya get in that Texas Two Step rythym, the Tide comes in the tide goes out, and you can rest when you are dead - fish hard - we'll see ya in June.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Man Scott, those pictures are killing me! It's time for the War of High Island to start!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Re: A Couple More Pics...*

There's only two things that will put a grin like that on your face!!!


----------

